

How to get a temporary EMail ID - tekunik
http://tekunik.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-get-temporary-email-id.html

======
modoc
I built 10MinuteMail as an exercise to learn the JBoss Seam framework. I'm
very glad people like it and find it useful.

There are a number of great temporarily mail services out there, each with
different features, strengths, and weaknesses, so definitely use which ever
one fits your needs best.

10MinuteMail is supposed to be easy to use: zero clicks to get your e-mail
address and to see incoming e-mail. Everything is on the front page and
refreshed via ajax. You don't have to sign up, or provide any information at
all.

It's secure: there's no way for other people to read your e-mail by guessing
your username/address.

It's available in 36 languages (so far!). Over 50% of the traffic comes from
non-US sources.

------
dryicerx
Problem with lot of these disposable emails is the domain names used by them
get blacklisted by services very fast.

I'd suggest just get a domain name and set up a catch-all account that
forwards all your mail to a gmail account.

~~~
babo
You will be impressed by the amount of spam with a catch-all account.

~~~
thwarted
I find looking at my gmail spam label to be more depressing than impressive,
so I try to avoid looking at it -- which is why I use gmail for my catchall
accounts.

------
tekunik
I'm particularly impressed by the zero click ,ajax page feature. @dryicerx -It
is not possible for everyone to get a domain and set up catch-all account.

~~~
modoc
Thanks! I wanted it to be super easy.

------
didroe
I just append something to my Gmail address with a plus character. Like:
myaddress@gmail.com might become myaddress+hackernews@gmail.com. I can then
set up filters to sort or delete specific sources of mail.

According to Wikipedia, this is called "sub-addressing".

------
thinkzig
I'd still use Mailinator over this, but I do dig how the address expires.
Interesting twist.

